# 2014 Rowdy Day Music Fest - Galveston County Fairgrounds - August 16, 2014



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

What once started off 9 years ago in a pasture with a group of friends, has turned into an all day party. There were a couple of guitars, some pretty girls and lots of fun in the sun. The annual gathering has grown into an event beyond what we ever expected. It is a music festival like no other in our area. We're truly in it to support Local Texas Country Music. Each Rowdy Day Music Festival benefits a charity and a portion of this years proceeds benefit the Marshall Brown Foundation.

In order to make it a Rowdy Day, you've got to have some great music. This years music fest is lucky to have some amazing Texas country artists on the bill. The headliner for this year is Whiskey Myers ! In addition to Whiskey Myers they've also got Jonathan Tyler, Uncle Lucius, Hunter McKithan & the Offenders, David Grace, Jared Waggoner Band, Southbound 45 and Haley Cole. HUGE line up.


This year, we've added daytime activities for kids and families. Plus, we'll have food trucks lining up inside the gates offering everything from burgers to bratwurst to gourmet tacos. Rowdy Day continues to grow each year and we couldn't do it without the support of our sponsors, our community our families and our friends. We're a group of small town Galveston County boys looking to make a mark in the Texas Country scene. Gates open at 12pm (subject to change).

Also, remember, this is a COVERED EVENT and you can bring your own chairs ! The music and beer drinking goes on rain or shine. Early bird tickets are on sale online for $10. Prices increase to $15 at the gate on the day of the event.

In addition to the music festival, we also have raffle tickets priced at $20 each, or 3 for $50. Raffle ticket prizes are below. Need not be present to win.
A Rowdy Day artist signed guitar
A Rowdy Day Cajun Cooking Rig
3 pairs of Justin Boots
3 pairs of Ariat Boots
A Guided Fishing trip with Capt. Greg Francis - Saltwater Assault
A Rowdy Day Super Tough Igloo Cooler & More !!

If you'd like to purchase any raffle tickets before the event, please contact myself or FishHeadAg via private message.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are the Rowdy times for Saturday!!! These are estimated times and subject to change so get there early, grab a cold beverage and enjoy a full day of talented musicians. See everyone Saturday at Rowdy Day !!!!! 

Haley Cole acoustic jam 
12:00 
Southbound 45 
1:30
Jared Waggoner Band 
2:30
David Grace Band 
3:45
Hunter McKithan & The Offenders 
4:45
Uncle Lucius 
6:00
Jonathan Tyler 
7:45
Whiskey Myers 
9:30


----------

